# Spell checker not working?



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

The last 3 or 4 days the spell checker hasn't worked. When I click on it a message comes up that says the button is spell checker, but it doesn't open. This also happens at my computer at work. This is a problem for me because I'm a terrible speller and really depend on it.

Anyone else having these problems ?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm at a loss here. I can't find the spell checker button you are talking about. I'll take a look at the admin section, but you stumped me on this one. I didn't even realize we _had_ a spell checker!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Psh whose ned splel chekur !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

It's the last button of the menu bar at the top of the quick reply window.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

The only one I have is in my Google Toolbar on the screen. Other than that I have a couple of dictionaries.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2011)

Could of been removed in the vBulletin upgrade that has gone on. Don't use it anyway because of the inbuilt custom ones in Firefox/Chrome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

It used to be an app you had to download, which I have. However, mine it not working either.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, and FireFox/Mozila comes standard with spell check. hint,hint


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> It used to be an app you had to download, which I have. However, mine it not working either.


That sounds like what I have. The first time I clicked on the ABC button it had me download something.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup. that's the one.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2011)

ahhhhh, so thats what that "ABC" button is.

Never used it so far.


----------

